# DIY Livery sought in Basingstoke/Hook



## patchwork puzzle (17 August 2016)

Urgently looking for DIY livery in Basingstoke/Hook area, as the yard I am on currently is becoming completely assisted/part livery and I can't afford the increase in cost (over £100 a mth extra) and don't want to use the services (I've always done mine myself except for the odd occasion away with work/holiday etc).

Stables for two (one miniature gelding and one pony mare) and a school are a must with separate turnout. Well behaved ponies and owner &#128521; who likes to keep things tidy and would happily do a bit of DIY to maintain a small yard. Equally at home on either a large yard or small private yard (even if it's only 2 stables and just me there).

The new pricing structure starts 01/10 so ideally to move that weekend (although I'm sure I could talk to them about that so long as I have a place to move to by then).

Thank you


----------



## Kylara (17 August 2016)

Was about to suggest a lovely diy yard in Hook but remembered a friend left it a few years ago as it was closed  there are a fair few in old basing (one on pyotts hill) that offer diy, but I haven't had horses in that area for ages. There are quite a lot but they tend to have terrible advertising /websites or none at all!

Ha e you tried the livery yards berks fb page? And the grazing and livery in and around baz? 

Annoyingly there is a yard down the road from home but the owners have decided they don't want to rent it out anymore so there are loads of fields, lovely stables and an arena sitting in sight of our land completely unused!


----------



## patchwork puzzle (17 August 2016)

Hi, thank you for your reply. It's the one on Pyotts Hill that is changing and where I need to move from. It's such a shame as the ponies are so settled and it's only 10mins from my house. 
Thank you anyway x


----------



## Kylara (17 August 2016)

Ah. There is one in the old part of OB but I can't think of the name, I'll ask around.


----------



## 4x4 (23 August 2016)

There is a gite called Gail, she was Coleman, now married, on the old road out by crem, on the left between M3 ans A30 might be worth a visit


----------

